# 2 60gb drives to 1 250gb drive



## Prozium (Sep 20, 2004)

Well my 250gb hard drive from woot should be in this week. My plan is to replace the 2 60gb drives in my series 2 (model TCD140060) since it's running hot with the 2 drives. From what I understand I won't need to mess with kernel hacks since it's already running the 7.2.x software, but will I also be able to keep my recordings?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There is no practical way to go from two drives to one and save recordings via file level tools like mfstools. You can transfer recordings to a PC using Tivo2Go, do the upgrade, and then transfer them back.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Doesn't this work for that?

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html

UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #6:

From: Any Dual Drive TiVo (limited)

To: New Single Large A Drive

(Slow option  preserves setup, season passes, etc. and recordings)

Those wishing to replace their standalone dual drive TiVo with a new single larger A drive while preserving their recordings will need to copy/combine their complete existing TiVo A+B drives to the new larger single upgrade A drive (must be atleast as large as the combined A+B drive). This can be time consuming and those not concerned about recordings should see Upgrade Configuration #2:

Those with dual drive DirecTiVos, dual drive Series 2 units (with user added B drive), the rare factory combined dual drive standalones (see Step 7 Option #2 for description), or dual drive UK Thompson TiVo will not have enough available partitions remaining in order to combine their existing drives onto a single larger A drive and expand to use any remaining space while still preserving their recordings. For further upgrade possibilities of these units see Upgrade Configuration #2 (will not preserve recordings) or Upgrade Configuration #4 or #5 (preserves recordings).

This option will not require your dos/windows C: drive and so this can now be removed from your PC to free up available IDE ports (remember you can use any available IDE ports you wish  just make sure to adjust the command line parameters to reflect your particular IDE connections).

Verify that your existing TiVo A drive is jumpered to Master and connected to the Primary Master IDE port in your PC. Also verify that your existing TiVo B drive is jumpered to Slave and connected to the Primary Slave IDE port in your PC. Lastly verify that your large upgrade drive, for use as your new TiVo A drive, is still jumpered to Master and attach it to the Secondary Master IDE connector in your PC. If this is the drive that you just used to test your Mfs Tools backup image, then the restored image is still present and will be overwritten during the copy/expansion procedure below.

Power up your PC with the Boot Cd in your cd-rom (or Boot Floppy in your floppy drive). Boot Cd users should then hit <enter> to initiate default boot option. You will then see displayed on your screen a series of readouts before presenting you with a linux # prompt. Make sure to review the text output and confirm that your hard drive is being recognized at its full size (you can hold down the shift + page-up to review the output - Boot Cd users page-up approximately 6 times to view drive reports).

If the drive sizes are not reported correctly, you may either have a locked drive (will report size as 9-10MB - see section 7 for instructions to unlock) or you may need to turn off your computers Bios IDE detection - search Avs TiVo Underground forum if you need assistance accessing your computer's CMOS.

Command to copy/expand from dual drive to new single larger A drive:

(Assumes existing TiVo A drive as Primary Master, existing TiVo B drive as Primary Slave, and new larger upgrade A drive as Secondary Master)

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

This will generally take from 1-4 hours depending upon drive size, ATA, CPU speed etc. In some circumstances this can take as long as 8 hours or more. Mfs Tools will provide progress readouts and results when completed (if screen goes blank before finishing simply hit the shift key to restore screen if needed). Make sure when the command is finished that no errors were reported. When complete you can press Ctrl-Alt-Del and wait for the 'No more processes ... ' message or the system starts to reboot, then power down. You are now ready to install your drives in your TiVo and can skip to Step 11.

Note for those who are copying to non-Quantum A drives: If you have copied an image running TiVo software version 2.0 or below (does not apply to 2.0.1 or above) to a non-Quantum A drive you will need to now run TiVoMads edit_bootparms program at the end of Step 8 before continuing.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

DougF said:


> Those with dual drive DirecTiVos, dual drive Series 2 units (with user added B drive), the rare factory combined dual drive standalones (see Step 7 Option #2 for description), or dual drive UK Thompson TiVo will not have enough available partitions remaining in order to combine their existing drives onto a single larger A drive and expand to use any remaining space while still preserving their recordings.


What you pasted says right there that you can't do it.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, I've only heard of that working with Series 1 units, and then only with unexpanded A drives (it MAY work with a once expanded A).


----------

